# Looking for sub in Indiana



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

It's in the Carmel area 106th and Michigan, email me for more info. Thanks guys, MUST be insured and reliable.

[email protected]
Send emails here please.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

B.Bells;824696 said:


> It's in the Carmel area 106th and Michigan, email me for more info. Thanks guys, MUST be insured and reliable.
> 
> [email protected]
> Send emails here please.


Still Looking for a sub and other Indiana company's to join a networking group!


----------



## natureguy (Nov 13, 2005)

my brother in law is buying a plow. will tell him to get ahold of you via email on here. he is on west side but is looking for any plowing he can get. he needs the money


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

natureguy;831710 said:


> my brother in law is buying a plow. will tell him to get ahold of you via email on here. he is on west side but is looking for any plowing he can get. he needs the money


ok, np. But is he qualified? does he have insurance, slip/fall policy, etc... these are a must for this place. If, yes plz email me, A.S.A.P. thanks


----------



## pneese973 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd come down and help if I'm not buried myself. I currently have 2 trucks on the road and have the capacity to grow up to 4 if the demand is there (I have the trucks, but 2 of them don't have plows on them yet...but I did just recently purchase a 3rd plow). I have liability insurance, but not a slip/fall policy...we don't need those in the Anderson area (or at least that I've been asked for by any of my commercial accounts). Give me a call at (765) 623-7845 if you ever need help.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm in northern Indiana. I have a bunch of subs that are very reliable with insurance and many years of experience that are in need of accounts. In previous years I had them running for me plowing subdivisions and secondary roads. This year the county has no money in the budget to hire outside help and I do not have enough commercial accounts to keep them all busy. They released a statement literally stating they will get to the subdivisions when they have time lol. If you guys know of anything this direction let me know.


----------

